# South Wales Rep



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Just had a thought,now that Jay has sold his TT and moved on are we going to be getting a new South Wales Rep [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I know he only took it on a few months ago :?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Are you making your interest known Jamo mate..... if so, drop me a PM and we can discuss this 

Paul


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Are you making your interest known Jamo mate..... if so, drop me a PM and we can discuss this
> 
> Paul


great idea 

Mark


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Are you making your interest known Jamo mate..... if so, drop me a PM and we can discuss this
> 
> Paul


Wish I could Paul but other commitments would prevent me from giving it the time it deserves


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ok , so i'm not a rep anymore but perhaps us Welsh'ies can get together in the summer ?

nothing official , just a meet up , something to eat etc

Mark


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

We'd be up for that Mark def get a few of us together in the summer

Martyn


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

It would be rude not too :lol:

i'm up for that


----------



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi all, picking up my TT tommorow. So still a newbie! But will be joining the TTOC next week. How dp you go about getting involved in these events? Cheers
Jon


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

jon-phillips said:


> Hi all, picking up my TT tommorow. So still a newbie! But will be joining the TTOC next week. How dp you go about getting involved in these events? Cheers
> Jon


Welcome to the TT club Jon,just keep an eye out on here,we are looking to get together during the summer months.You have just missed a meet that we had a few weeks ago.(check out the pics in this section)At the moment we don't have an official Rep as Jay has moved on.I am hoping that maybe I can persuade Mark(Conlechi)to take it back on :roll: :lol: I know you are watchin Mark :wink: and you have a shiny new MK2 to show off :lol: Anyway enjoy the TT experience you won't regret it,hopefully we will get together in the near future 

Martyn


----------



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

Im all joined up. Will have to keep a look out for the meets!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Draged up this old thread :roll:

Who's coming along to the national event then :roll:

Sunday 18th July ,http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=173907

bought my ticket 

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

conlechi said:


> Draged up this old thread :roll:
> 
> Who's coming along to the national event then :roll:
> 
> ...


Just me from South Wales then :roll:

Mark


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

More info on cruises under the EvenTT10 thread in Globals.

I did post a combined SW/Bristol/Wales cruise but only one taker. 

viewtopic.php?f=55&t=175230


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

brittan said:


> More info on cruises under the EvenTT10 thread in Globals.
> 
> I did post a combined SW/Bristol/Wales cruise but only one taker.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=55&t=175230


Hi Brian
seen the link , i was hoping some of the South Wales guys would see this when getting notification of the new post :wink:

Mark


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry I haven't replied Mark been in Turkey for 2 weeks, I am supposed to be working that weekend [smiley=bigcry.gif] but am working on trying to get the day off. Will post when know more, I will be gutted to miss this, hope you are well mate,

Martyn


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

conlechi said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Draged up this old thread :roll:
> ...


Mark,

We're having a cruise from the Bristol area and Charles is more than happy for others to tag along. We've not thrashed out the details yet, but if you're interested keep an eye on the thread in the events secion. I expect a meeting point will be somewhere like Leigh Delamere which would be on your route I guess? We're meeting up tomorrow so I may know more after. pm me if you want me to let you have details - ditto for anyone else over the bridge.

Kate


----------

